# My return to the road - Look 585 Optimum



## jmartpr (Apr 9, 2008)

So after close to 5 years I have decided it's enough and it was time to go back to my roots. The whole thing started as..."let me just buy a frame and use my old Shimano Ultegra parts..." you know how it goes. By the end I was building what you have here. Couldn't resist in putting a few parts on the bike to get a taste of the final look. Below you have the final list of the parts. Later I'll post pictures when it's finish.

Frame/Fork: Look 585 Optimum 53cm
Handlebars: ITM Volo 44cm carbon
Stem: ITM Volo 110 Carbon
Seatpost: Look Ergopost 4
Seat: Sella Italia SLR Carbonio
Wheels: Mavic R-SYS clincher
Tires: Veloflex Black (color black/black)
Tubes: Conti Supersonic
Levers: Campy Ergopower modified with BTP carbon clamps and Ergohoods
Crankset: Campy Record Ultra Torque
Front der. Campy Record modified with BTP clamp and bolts, Ti spring
Rear der: Campy Record modified with carbon/ceramic pulleys and carbon inner plate
Cassette: Campy Record full Ti
Cables: PowerCordz
Brakes: Zero Gravity Ti
Pedals: Look Keo HM ti

If anyone rides this frame please give me a little feedback as I didn't want to go with the origin or ultra because of the position and the use it will se (no racing).


----------



## jamesau (Apr 22, 2002)

You're comin' in style, I'll say. Hope you fall in love all over again. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## jmartpr (Apr 9, 2008)

jamesau said:


> You're comin' in style, I'll say. Hope you fall in love all over again. Enjoy the ride.



Thanks! It wasn't any easy explaining to my wife the price tag on all of this....the best excuse I could come up with is "Honey....after all this $$$$ you bet I'm riding again!!!". Now if I could just convince her to let me build one for her....will need a new project soon!!!


----------



## wArden (Dec 20, 2007)

Remember: it's easier to beg for forgiveness than ask for permission.


----------



## jmartpr (Apr 9, 2008)

wArden said:


> Remember: it's easier to beg for forgiveness than ask for permission.



You are right on that one!!!


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

jmartpr said:


> So after close to 5 years I have decided it's enough and it was time to go back to my roots. The whole thing started as..."let me just buy a frame and use my old Shimano Ultegra parts..." you know how it goes. By the end I was building what you have here. Couldn't resist in putting a few parts on the bike to get a taste of the final look. Below you have the final list of the parts. Later I'll post pictures when it's finish.


Very nice. Tastefully done. With your build list, I'll bet you're lookin' at a 14lb bike, less if you ditch the R-SYS hoops.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

wArden said:


> Remember: it's easier to beg for forgiveness than ask for permission.


You've never been married to an Italian woman, have you?


----------



## jmartpr (Apr 9, 2008)

Forrest Root said:


> Very nice. Tastefully done. With your build list, I'll bet you're lookin' at a 14lb bike, less if you ditch the R-SYS hoops.



Thanks....that's my estimate around the low 14 to high 13 lbs.


----------



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

Look Ergopost 4 with the Ti bolt in a P I N T


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*change those bars...*

Those bars are old school, with a lot of rampdown, placing the brake hood far below the top of the bars. I'd swap those for something more modern without the rampdown. That's one of the reasons you need a tall head tube and lots of spacers.

http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43822


----------



## jmartpr (Apr 9, 2008)

C-40 said:


> Those bars are old school, with a lot of rampdown, placing the brake hood far below the top of the bars. I'd swap those for something more modern without the rampdown. That's one of the reasons you need a tall head tube and lots of spacers.
> 
> http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43822



The spacer are only there so nothing gets lost during the final build...nothing is fixed or final right now. As for the bars....well they will have to do for now, already spent to much $$$$ on this, got to take a break as a divorce is even more expensive!!! Lets see how everything works and them we can fine tune components. Thanks for the input.


----------



## jmartpr (Apr 9, 2008)

jmg1848 said:


> Look Ergopost 4 with the Ti bolt in a P I N T


Saw the feedback on various websites...too late for a change now. At least the price was very good (eBay) in case I have to change it it wont hurt that much!


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*C-40 is right*



C-40 said:


> Those bars are old school, with a lot of rampdown, placing the brake hood far below the top of the bars. I'd swap those for something more modern without the rampdown. That's one of the reasons you need a tall head tube and lots of spacers.
> 
> http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43822


C-40 is right, as usual. I had similar bars and glad I got rid of them.
I am now having good results on aluminium Modolo Kaly bars, for last 6+ months. And they are not very expensive, IMO. 
So when you save up some more $$$$ I think the bars should be top priority for replacement (if this was my ride).
Stay upright and enjoy your ride.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

You could always keep a look out for 2nds on ebay.


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

not to start a handlebar discussion....but i have a 585 and opted for deda newton ergo handlebars which i highly recommend. They work great with campa shifters, are not that expensive, superstiff and feel ok comfy because of the nice "shock absorbing" 585 frame.


----------



## jmartpr (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the tips on the handlebar....this is the nice thing about these forums, specially since I have been out of the Cycling scene for some time. The handlebar swap should be a "no-brainer" in the future. I will do some research on this when I finish the bike in the next week. Anyone want to chip in with some advice please do so....just to keep with the all-carbon look, if it's a carbon bar even better.


----------



## Littlewheel (Mar 17, 2008)

WOW thats a really nice bike i like all of the FSA bars but its all personal preference!!


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

jmartpr said:


> Thanks everyone for the tips on the handlebar....this is the nice thing about these forums, specially since I have been out of the Cycling scene for some time. The handlebar swap should be a "no-brainer" in the future. I will do some research on this when I finish the bike in the next week. Anyone want to chip in with some advice please do so....just to keep with the all-carbon look, if it's a carbon bar even better.


Well, since you asked. My two favorite bars have been, starting from runner up, the Reynolds CF Ouzo Pro Anatomic and the Modolo KX Curvissima. I am currently using a bar/stem combo that was made for me using the Modolo, and me loves it long time. It's made to work specifically well with Campy brifters. It's got drops with a progressive radius that allows a wide range of brifter placement while still giving great reach to the _Whoa Horsey_ pedal. Bar reach is on the short side, as is the drop. They fit a regular ol' 26mm clamp, so there's no need for that silly oversized stem stuff. Here's a piccie, not so good, of the bars, and one of me using them. BTW, ignore the apparent name on the stem. It's just a moiré effect from your screen resolution and the piccie resolution.


----------



## jmartpr (Apr 9, 2008)

Well....the build up is finish and took a short ride around...just one word: AWESOME!!! This bike exceeds so far all my expectations....sprinting, climbing, cruising...you name it. Makes me wonder how the Ultra must feel but this 585 Optimum is perfect for the type of riding I will do. 

So far everything is working A-OK, even the Ergopost 4.....have to put more miles to see how it holds up. As for the cheap water bottle cage, it's the only thing missing, and found that one around. Of course a Look carbon cage is coming in about a week. I didn't use the BTP carbon clamps for the levers...not worth the weight saving on a part that can't fail in the middle of a climb or sprint.


----------



## jmartpr (Apr 9, 2008)

Forrest Root said:


> Very nice. Tastefully done. With your build list, I'll bet you're lookin' at a 14lb bike, less if you ditch the R-SYS hoops.



You had the weight right on target: 14.14 lbs with the cheese (heavy) water bottle cage....there are still a few parts from the list that are not on the bike so those .14 lbs are off in a couple of weeks. I'm very happy with the results as all the parts are functional and designed for everyday use.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

jmartpr said:


> You had the weight right on target: 14.14 lbs with the cheese (heavy) water bottle cage....there are still a few parts from the list that are not on the bike so those .14 lbs are off in a couple of weeks. I'm very happy with the results as all the parts are functional and designed for everyday use.


Very cool. The amazing thing about bikes today and how the technology involved has matured and evolved is that without trying you can build something everyday useable and still end up with a flyweight bike.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I test rode one of those a couple of weeks ago. It's a great bike. Smooth quiet ride and handles great. It's currently at the top of my "next bike" list.


----------



## jmartpr (Apr 9, 2008)

UPDATE: Did some bolt tuning and installed some of the parts missing. Result: 13.80 lbs and can be use daily. I may play with a few other things but almost sure It wont go below 13.5 unless I change some of the original components. For now, I'll enjoy it. Anyone looking to buy a Look don't even think twice.


----------

